# Happy Halloween from Red Riding Hood's Grandma ;)



## Deuce'sMom (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

HEHEH!
Isnt this cutie!!!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

That was Bianca's costume too! I dressed one of my cats as Little Red Riding Hood. We got first place in three pet contests so far


----------



## Deuce'sMom (Jul 4, 2008)

Biana and the cat look awesome - so much for my "originality"!!

Donna


----------



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

That is too cute you guys!! lol love the cat in the basket!! Did you both make your own outfits?


----------



## Keisha (Aug 1, 2008)

How hilarious! Looks adorable.


----------



## Deuce'sMom (Jul 4, 2008)

I can't speak for Bianca's mom, but I made Deuce's outfit. The idea came to me after hearing - at the dog park - just once TOO often: "Oh what big ears he has". Being an all black shepherd, he often is not recognized as being a shepherd - so I think that is why we get that comment. I don't think people say it to the black and tans, as the ears are expected.

I had to make sure Deuce's costume was long enough in front that people would not note that he was - if anything - GRANDPA - not Grandma!

Donna


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

My mom actually helped me make the costumes...she's much better at sewing than I am. The nightgown was an old one I had, I just sewed it up so it fit Bianca. The hat and red cape are handmade.

I actually got the idea from someone on another forum, I posted looking for "pair" costume ideas and that one fit perfectly since I've had people ask if Bianca is a wolf-dog before (and she also has huge ears.) I wanted a pair of costumes for Bianca and Harlequin (the kitty) but the best idea I could think of was a policeman and a "prisoner" but I liked this one better.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

oh this is too cute!!!!


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

Great pictures! I may have to steal this idea for next year.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Aww, he's cute! Otto would have eaten that.


----------



## Deuce'sMom (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks all for the replies. Deuce looked great for the costume contest today, but apparently did not win. While I thought the idea very clever, it obviously had been done before and really wasn't that much work! Oh well - he was very well behaved about the whole thing - now if I just put this costume away forEVER, he will be quite happy!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DonnaBThanks all for the replies. Deuce looked great for the costume contest today, but apparently did not win. While I thought the idea very clever, it obviously had been done before and really wasn't that much work! Oh well - he was very well behaved about the whole thing - now if I just put this costume away forEVER, he will be quite happy!


Next time you should get a red cape and be Red Riding Hood.








I think that is why we did well, having both... We went to a contest at a local dog daycare, the one at Petco and the one at Petsmart and got first place in all three. We're going to one more contest tomorrow held at a dog boutique.


----------

